# Had 3hr block today with 2 packages



## Danc9228 (May 12, 2016)

I'm located in Chicago area. I have picked up 3 blocks so far in couple months of being activated. I had some free time today so I picked up 6-9pm in lisle. I get to the warehouse get waived in and guy says u got this, it was a total of 2 packages. First one was 40 minutes north of the warehouse and 2nd location was 20 minutes back south. So I was done by about 7-10pm. I got payed $54


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Ok.


----------



## michaelb (Apr 26, 2016)

Ok.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Ok.


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

Ok.


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

iyengar said:


> And?


C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!!!!


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

iyengar is a combo breaker.


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

Is this a bad thing?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Crickets


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

But how many miles total?


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Happens sometimes, but i see guys with 40-50 packages for 4 hour blocks.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jaywaynedubya said:


> Happens sometimes, but i see guys with 40-50 packages for 4 hour blocks.


I finish those quicker than my 3 hours with 10 sometimes. Its all about distance between your deliveries.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

I had a 3 hour with 3 packages yesterday... "Go Backs" spread out... ended up logging 40 miles round trip (warehouse and back to warehouse)... would have been 70 but I called the 3rd to make sure they were home or had a place for me to leave it and they weren't and didn't have a place and wanted re-delivery the next morning... called support and they said to bring it back to the station and didn't have to bother travelling the rest of those dead miles... ended up taking me about an hour and a half because 2nd stop was an apartment in a bad neighborhood with no access and after three calls to customer and one to support, eventually a delivery to the neighbor which was approved by recipient...

Go back routes... I'd complain but in some aspects, at least they require problem solving skills and keep your mind moving...


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Danc9228 said:


> I'm located in Chicago area. I have picked up 3 blocks so far in couple months of being activated. I had some free time today so I picked up 6-9pm in lisle. I get to the warehouse get waived in and guy says u got this, it was a total of 2 packages. First one was 40 minutes north of the warehouse and 2nd location was 20 minutes back south. So I was done by about 7-10pm. I got payed $54


U r ganador.


----------



## Marie1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

I literally spit food out of my mouth and snorted reading this.... combo breaker!!! Aah good times.....


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

So do you guys get paid by the hour? Distance? # of packages?


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Leo. said:


> So do you guys get paid by the hour? Distance? # of packages?


For logistics:Hourly, $18 an hour. Currently $20 an hour weekend evenings. If you finish early and have nothing to return to the warehouse, you can go home.

Prime now: same, with tips.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Leo. said:


> So do you guys get paid by the hour? Distance? # of packages?





aeiou_- said:


> For logistics:Hourly, $18 an hour. Currently $20 an hour weekend evenings. If you finish early and have nothing to return to the warehouse, you can go home.
> 
> Prime now: same, with tips.


Mostly correct except with Prime Now you go back to the warehouse when you finish your deliveries in case they need you to make another run.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Leo. said:


> So do you guys get paid by the hour? Distance? # of packages?


It's not really hourly, it's a flat rate for a block of deliveries that "should" take X hours, which is based on $18 per hour.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Leo. said:


> So do you guys get paid by the hour? Distance? # of packages?


Leo, this is all a big scam. I don't know why they're telling you all this.
Who would even believe $18 - $25 per hour plus tips ? I'm sure you're smarter than that.

Actually, we only get paid for 5 star deliveries. Anything less than 5 stars and we don't get paid.
If a driver gets rated 4 stars or less, Amazon will pull the plug. We have to navigate with Waze.

Disclaimer: I'm totally full of shit . None of this is true.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Well despite it all I will give it a shot. It's coming to my market and they are offering """30+"""

Uber is getting slower so why not, right?


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Uber48208 said:


> Go back routes... I'd complain but in some aspects, at least they require problem solving skills and keep your mind moving...


Exactly... had 5 today and they were all from obvious lazy people in the morning. One was this dope mansion... had to use the little call box and they let me in the gate... whole route was million dollar homes on the lake... not a bad route... one was a totally different address like a mile away from where Amazon marked it... I don't mind them usually apartments but I'm used to accessing those from when I installed washers and dryers in them


----------



## dtsexpert (Aug 7, 2016)

jester121 said:


> It's not really hourly, it's a flat rate for a block of deliveries that "should" take X hours, which is based on $18 per hour.


I am an Uber/Lyft driver thinking to join Flex but this payment rate changes my plan. $18/hr before expenses (gas, car depreciation...), how much is left for us?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

dtsexpert said:


> I am an Uber/Lyft driver thinking to join Flex but this payment rate changes my plan. $18/hr before expenses (gas, car depreciation...), how much is left for us?


I dont known if any of us make 18 an hour. If you do Prime Now your tips bring you closer to 25 an hour and those of us who do logistics are able to cut our blocks in half and make 25-36 without putting any miles on out car.

Living in SF you may be better off with Uber and Lyft. I believe you guys have the highest rates of any market but I dont know why you would want to put so much on your car.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

dtsexpert said:


> I am an Uber/Lyft driver thinking to join Flex but this payment rate changes my plan. $18/hr before expenses (gas, car depreciation...), how much is left for us?


It really depends on where you are. For me, here in Vegas and living 8 miles from the warehouse, I tend toward 35 to 50 miles from leaving home to getting home (though some are better, like today where it was less than 32, the other day it was 69).
Other places it might be more, it might be less. If you live further away from the warehouse, you're going to be driving more. And where your warehouse is in relation to most of the routes, you could be driving more (ours it's somewhat central).

As others said, don't think of it as an hourly rate. Today I got done in under two hours (plus travel time home) from the first scan I did, other days it can take the full four or more if you get a really unlucky route. Usually it's around 2.5 to 3.25. But the $72 never changes, weather I drive 32 miles and get done in two hours or drive 65 and get done in four.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Young ST said:


> whole route was million dollar homes on the lake...


Humor me. . . What City/Lake? All I've gotten so far are Detroit, Ferndale / Hazel Park, Dearborn and around the FC in Trenton send Brownstown


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Uber48208 said:


> Humor me. . . What City/Lake? All I've gotten so far are Detroit, Ferndale / Hazel Park, Dearborn and around the FC in Trenton send Brownstown


Grosse Pointe, Park, Farms, Shores...

lol I just got done with a 4hr block it was 10.2 miles... picked up another 4hr block with like 5 stops left... but have so much time in between decided to go back home....

Ive gotten Livonia, Redford, Detroit, Southfield, Ferndale, Royal Oak, Canton, and all the cities around the warehouse... I dont think we go more than 50 miles out


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

I thought on-boarding said no more than 30 miles out... Good to know on this. Thanks.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Yeah that makes sense then.... They sent me BACK out to Canton... another 10 mile route lol... $144 for 3.5hrs of actual work.... TY Based Amazon


----------

